# Canon XTi Manual Mode Exposure Meter



## tw33k2514 (May 13, 2008)

I am trying to learn how to adjust all the settings in Manual mode on my XTi, and I have them all down but for the life of me i can not figure out how to change the Exposure Level Meter. it is at -2 right now and i would like it to be at 0. Does anyone know how to change it?


----------



## 250Gimp (May 13, 2008)

I think I understand what you are asking.

I have an Xt, and change change the exposure compensation I push the AV button and turn the dial to adjust.  My AV button is to the right of my screen at the top.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Overread (May 13, 2008)

Page 71 of the user manual
it changes as a result of you changing the apature and shutter speed - so you can't directly change this setting in this mode
though you can change it in ap, tv and other modes by the way gimp describes


----------



## Big Mike (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

When you activate the meter...it reads what it sees.  When in manual mode, the 'needle' on the meter will only get to zero when the settings are adaquate for the light that it sees.

So if your meter is reading -2 (it's probably lower than that)...then your settings aren't giving enough exposure...so you need to open the aperture (lower F number) and/or increase the shutter speed (lower number).

If you switch the camera back into one of the auto modes, it will adjust the settings to give you the exposure.  Take note of them and then switch back to Manual and input those settings.  Use that as a baseline and adjust your settings from there.

Remember to point the camera at your scene when looking at the meter.


----------



## tw33k2514 (May 13, 2008)

awesome, thank a lot. Im still very new to DSLR's. I will say tho this kit lense is not very great i feel like its going to hold me back as soon as i start to really get into some more advanced shooting.


----------



## nynfortoo (May 13, 2008)

This confused me when I first started, too, but it was a simple case of misunderstanding.

What you have to remember is in Manual mode, it really is manual. You have control over the exact exposure using your Aperture, Shutter Speed and ISO.

When you're in an automatic or semi-automatic mode (Av, Tv, P, Auto etc.) you tell the camera your desired exposure level using the compensation dial. If you want to be 2/3 stops underexposed, you tell it that that's what you want, else the camera will automatically adjust itself to give a correct exposure (centre of the metre)

In manual mode, you just adjust your aperture etc. to the desired exposure, and shoot away. You have full control; there's nothing automatic, so there's no reason to have an exposure compensation level  you choose.


----------

